# How to...twin brakelights-pictures restored



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Audi designed the TT to have twin brake lights however it contravened a UK law regarding the distance between brake and fog lights. The conversion back to the way Ingolstadt intended is one of my favourite mods, and dead cheap too as all you need are two small clips, these are available from damaged lights etc.

It took me a while to find them, then a bit longer to remember how to get the rear lights out, RTFM I suppose!, anyway i finally got under way by removing the lights then the bulb holder assembly.

Once out it is fairly easy to see where the clips go, here is one positioned in the approximate orientation










to insert the clip, the connector bar needs to be prised up










then slide the clip in from the top










Once fully pushed all the way down the bar is inserted into the slot in the clip










Reassemble the lights and there you have it


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Has it had an MOT since you modified it?


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

I've had this mod for around 4 years and my mot man has never mentioned it.


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks good. What I wish is that the rear fog lights could be modified in order that a fog light shows on each side. It's possible on a Golf by simply linking the two because the bulb holder is there. The scenario to guard against is being on a German autobahn at high speed in fog or thick spray and only having one rear fog lamp on the inside (right).


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Great mod 8) I have done this to both my TT 's and always sails through the MOT's no problems.

Paul


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

WAK details this mod on his site too. I did it to mine with a dead cheap golf mk4 light I bought on ebay.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

poor1 said:


> Has it had an MOT since you modified it?


This mod should be an MOT fail but I have it on both my TTs one of them for about 10years and always had them MOTed at the dealers with out any problems


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Do I just need 1 golf bulb holder to get the 2 clips needed ?


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> poor1 said:
> 
> 
> > Has it had an MOT since you modified it?
> ...


Ditto, had this mod on both of my TT's without any probs with MOT

John


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Jaylad said:


> Do I just need 1 golf bulb holder to get the 2 clips needed ?


Yes one holder will give you 5 clips


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Very helpful thanks mate! I have the spare clips waiting, just haven't got around to doing this yet, might have a crack tomorrow!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> This mod should be an MOT fail


I don't think it should. The test manual allows a fail where the brake or fog light is "adversely affected by the operation of another light", but the example they give is dual-use bulbs, so the test seems to be looking for fairly severe issues, rather than minor ones like the separation of lights.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I had this mod but had to remove it when I wanted to fit LEDs to ALL of the lights. Specifically, with LEDs in the tail/brake lights - in the dashpod the "sidelights on" light would illuminate. (Presumably some of the voltage was "leaking" into that circuit).
Anyway, I now have one tail light and one brake light either side.


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Jaylad said:
> 
> 
> > Do I just need 1 golf bulb holder to get the 2 clips needed ?
> ...


Cheers,thanks for that :wink:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Just done this, I like it a lot! :twisted:

I have 3 clips spare if anyone wants to cover the postage for them


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

I have a couple of clips spare from when i did mine


----------



## Jacslem (Mar 30, 2014)

I'll take a couple of clips if there are any spare, will pay for postage of course.


----------



## bristollad (Jan 21, 2015)

hey3688 said:


> I have a couple of clips spare from when i did mine


Can I get some pretty please


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

NickG said:


> Just done this, I like it a lot! :twisted:


Excellent, so easy but so worth doing, although i wonder how many people will ever notice the difference :roll:



NickG said:


> I have 3 clips spare if anyone wants to cover the postage for them


Great to see the spirit of the forum alive and well [smiley=dude.gif]



hey3688 said:


> I have a couple of clips spare from when i did mine


And again


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Any more clips going spare please??


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

As mentioned before,I havent gotten around to the lights yet ,but there is an option to dual use filament and led bulbs on the TT without mods.
Not on fog lights ,but rear reds and indicators.
The indicators cos of the 2 bulbs would be semi sequential.Not like say an ogle but with led on the inner side,it would come on first,then the outer filament bulb.
It would also extinguish before the outer filament one, before repeating the cycle. Just an idea


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I did mine a while ago - coupled with Mullum's super bright LED bulbs it works very well.


----------



## fatboy13 (Feb 19, 2014)

Best place to get these clips from? I've asked a few mates and no one seems to have a spare bulb holder knocking around [PENSIVE FACE]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

fatboy13 said:


> Best place to get these clips from? I've asked a few mates and no one seems to have a spare bulb holder knocking around [PENSIVE FACE]


Scrap yard you just need a rear bulb holder from a mk2/3/4 Golf Jeta or Bora


----------



## -Jason- (Dec 19, 2014)

This is a very clever and simple thing.

Does anyone have 2 spares I could pay for to have them sent to me rather than finding a scrap yard anywhere near me?


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

I've just spoken to a friend who has two spare rear lights. Once I've salvaged them for parts I will post up if there are any spares.


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

I've just bought a Mk4 Golf backplate for £10.00 on eBay to do this conversion. From what I can gather there are five of these clips on each backplate.

Does anyone want to split the cost.

ie: two clips for £5.00 + £1.00 postage.


----------



## fatboy13 (Feb 19, 2014)

In theory you could use and piece of shaped steel sheet correct?


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

when i did mine i bought 2 mk4 golf rear lights off e bay for a fiver which gave me 10 clips, i used 2 myself and have given the rest out to other members on here


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

"In theory you could use and piece of shaped steel sheet correct?"

If you were happy with them rusting and having no tension it would probably suffice

"when i did mine i bought 2 mk4 golf rear lights off e bay for a fiver which gave me 10 clips, i used 2 myself and have given the rest out to other members on here".

Sorry I can't be bothered chasing around scrap yards. These would land on your doorstep without any effort.


----------



## forker (Jul 20, 2012)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> I did mine a while ago - coupled with Mullum's super bright LED bulbs it works very well.


That looks super; I like it. Presumably that's a LHsteer rear lamp, I guess? Not peeling off the red filter over the 'other side' reverse light on the UK rear light? Step forward, ebay.de!

F


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

forker said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > I did mine a while ago - coupled with Mullum's super bright LED bulbs it works very well.
> ...


I have mine set up the same contact Wak he can sort you out with a set of these all the work is on the bulb holders


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

forker said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > I did mine a while ago - coupled with Mullum's super bright LED bulbs it works very well.
> ...


I actually bought the Euro 'offside' light off someone on the Forum who was selling their bits after an accident (that and an air box to Wakbox), though ebay.de would probably do it too.

The wiring's fairly easy to do, once you figure out Wak's pictures/text instructions :?


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Can someone post a link to the part of Wak's site on this subject please


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

poor1 said:


> Can someone post a link to the part of Wak's site on this subject please


http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/symmetry/symmetry.htm


----------



## jamiemcc (Jan 30, 2014)

If anyone has any spare clips still can they pm me ;-) when I done this I tried to make some similar type contacts with some thin sheet metal I had lying around. It was to flexible and didn't work to well so I ended up doing some soldering and just added a wire in, not really a permanent solution haha


----------



## eddy_rooney (Feb 18, 2014)

snap! any clips going let me know. have just contacted vw breakers in slough for a mk3 rear bulb holder so i may have some spare soon if he doesnt wanttoo much dollar!


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Please see my post above about some I have that are surplus to requirements.


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> poor1 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone post a link to the part of Wak's site on this subject please
> ...


Many thanks for the link


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

poor1 said:


> I've just bought a Mk4 Golf backplate for £10.00 on eBay to do this conversion. From what I can gather there are five of these clips on each backplate.
> 
> Does anyone want to split the cost.
> 
> ie: two clips for £5.00 + £1.00 postage.


PM sent


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

As others previously - if anyone has any additional clips I'd be interested please!

Thanks,

DC


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

DC240S said:


> As others previously - if anyone has any additional clips I'd be interested please!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> DC


Hi fella, got at least a couple of these clips, say £ 2 for the postage?
What you think.
Alex


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

alexi7 said:


> DC240S said:
> 
> 
> > As others previously - if anyone has any additional clips I'd be interested please!
> ...


Perfect thanks ! -


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Big thanks to forum member DUBNBASS has some clips free for anyone who can collect from Northampton



viewtopic.php?f=2&t=899497&view=unread#unread


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks to hey3688 for the clips  
Fitted and working (after a bulb change) :roll:


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Anyone else got any clips spare? Or would anyone like to share costs


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

NickG has sorted me some clips, big thanks


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

And done ! wont be many mk1s without this mod at this rate, very quick, very easy, looks great.

Got a mk 3 golf unit from my local scrappy for less than a fiver, eaven the bulbs were all ok so went in the spares draw. Got a couple of clips over if anyone wants em


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

I would love them and I will pay for postage if ye still have them.


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

I would also like to do this mod if anyone has spare clips
W


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

FRAX said:


> I would love them and I will pay for postage if ye still have them.


No probs, yep still got them. Not sure if I can get PMs yet but get your address to me and they are yours


----------



## eddy_rooney (Feb 18, 2014)

any spare clips please pm me! i can paypal funds! cheers.


----------



## TTornottobe (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm after some clips too if any going costs covered by me

Sorry to those who have pm,d me I'm unable to reply due to no permission


----------



## chopper075 (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm getting a TT bulb holder delivered tomorrow and only going to use a couple of clips from that. I will have spares left over from that.


----------



## Ro5ltt (Jul 27, 2010)

Ditto pretty much everyone else if anyone has any going spare I'm happy to pay postage etc if possible? Am possibly going to buy a vw cluster if noone has any spare by end of month. If this is the case I'm happy to return the favour an send out any i dont need


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Frax - I still haven't sprayed my lenses like yours :-( 
Let me know if you ever sell them or fancy a swap


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Mullum
Sorry but sold that TT when I bought my QS, go for it masking was the hard bit but I used frog tape which is not bad to work with. You will do it in a day.


----------



## yanto (Feb 5, 2015)

I would like the clips plz


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Great modification. Must be the easiest value for money thing that can be done. Every credit to whoever thought of it.

Much better idea of Tripplefan to bend the contact arm back than trying to loosen the plastic rivets..

It's quite obvious which bulb socket that needs modifying because it has a twin filament bulb with offset pins and only one contact.

First removal of lamp housing, which needs to be done even if changing a bulb, is a bit of a cliff hanger as separating the ball and socket joint retaining the outer edge, after releasing the black and white restraining screws, needs a hefty pull.


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

Spliffy said:


> FRAX said:
> 
> 
> > I would love them and I will pay for postage if ye still have them.
> ...


Just got home and MOD done , quick and easy Big thanks to you Spliffy for providing the clips, Love it


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

[/quote]

Just got home and MOD done , quick and easy Big thanks to you Spliffy for providing the clips, Love it  

[/quote]

No worries, glad they got to you ok, such a quick and simple mod to do and it looks so much better  Your car looks awesome !


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks Nick
She got a bit of love, new lights and I also got the Privacy Shades fitted which was also an easy job.
Happy man today


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

poor1 said:


> Much better idea of Tripplefan to bend the contact arm back than trying to loosen the plastic rivets..


What can I say, I like an easy life...and thanks for the kind words


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Love your QS Frax, good move! I may have to follow suit ;-)


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Passed MOT today with this mod


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Same here, passed MOT with it yesterday, as well as double light symmetry


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

As did mine last week


----------



## leeq61 (Apr 20, 2007)

Does anyone have any spare clips remaining I could have - so I can do this at the weekend, willing to pay postage of course 

Cheers

Lee


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

leeq61 said:


> Does anyone have any spare clips remaining I could have - so I can do this at the weekend, willing to pay postage of course
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Lee


Hi, I have two clips that were sent to me for free and then I had Wak do the full symmartry for me so the clips are spare so I will send then to you for free to keep the forum karma alive

Hope that's ok

W


----------



## leeq61 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey W,

That would be great if you could. I'll PM you my details.

Many Thanks

Lee



Wiggles01 said:


> leeq61 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have any spare clips remaining I could have - so I can do this at the weekend, willing to pay postage of course
> ...


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Removed 5 clips from a mk3 golf bulb holder I got off ebay. Should have a couple spare after fitting mine this weekend if anybody wants them


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

sussexbythesea said:


> Removed 5 clips from a mk3 golf bulb holder I got off ebay. Should have a couple spare after fitting mine this weekend if anybody wants them


I'll take these if you still have them? You only need two right?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

HeroicBroccoli said:


> sussexbythesea said:
> 
> 
> > Removed 5 clips from a mk3 golf bulb holder I got off ebay. Should have a couple spare after fitting mine this weekend if anybody wants them
> ...


Yes one each side


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

I've got 4 clips spare if anyone needs them


----------



## goatiebeard (Jan 30, 2015)

tommatt90 said:


> I've got 4 clips spare if anyone needs them


any chance of having 2 clips i'ed love to do this mod, if you pm me your address i'll send a SAE  
cheers Martin


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Sorry mate 4 just gone 

Ive got one more clip, but no good unless you can source one more from elsewhere


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

tommatt90 said:


> Sorry mate 4 just gone
> 
> Ive got one more clip, but no good unless you can source one more from elsewhere


I'll have one spare to add yours 

That might work :lol:


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

Someone give me clips


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

HeroicBroccoli said:


> sussexbythesea said:
> 
> 
> > Removed 5 clips from a mk3 golf bulb holder I got off ebay. Should have a couple spare after fitting mine this weekend if anybody wants them
> ...


Please PM me your address if you still need them and I'll put them in the post


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

sussexbythesea said:


> tommatt90 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry mate 4 just gone
> ...


Good thinking


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

sussexbythesea said:


> HeroicBroccoli said:
> 
> 
> > sussexbythesea said:
> ...


PM inbound.


----------



## goatiebeard (Jan 30, 2015)

sussexbythesea said:


> HeroicBroccoli said:
> 
> 
> > sussexbythesea said:
> ...


Sorry I unable to send pm's yet  only receive them.
martin


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

sussexbythesea said:


> HeroicBroccoli said:
> 
> 
> > sussexbythesea said:
> ...


Thank you very much for these!


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

At this rate its going to be hard to find a MK1 with single brakelights :lol:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Spliffy said:


> At this rate its going to be hard to find a MK1 with single brakelights :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

Anyone got a pair of spare clips?
Found a dirt cheap continental rear light to replace mine so gonna go for the brake light mod!
PM is prob best as this thread will prob sink quite quickly!


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Did you get that dirt cheap rear light off German EBay the other day by any chance? I'm keeping my eyes peeled for more!


----------



## watersbluebird (Oct 26, 2015)

Jez xbx said:


> Anyone got a pair of spare clips?
> Found a dirt cheap continental rear light to replace mine so gonna go for the brake light mod!
> PM is prob best as this thread will prob sink quite quickly!


You could just solder some wire onto the other connector under the bulb.


----------



## dave250TT (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi, I have some spare clips if anybody wants them?


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

dave250TT said:


> Hi, I have some spare clips if anybody wants them?


Oooh ooohh oooh yes please!


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

ProjectMick said:


> Did you get that dirt cheap rear light off German EBay the other day by any chance? I'm keeping my eyes peeled for more!


I did for the princely sum of 54 euros inc p&p
So I was over the moon!
However, the advert is in German so not entirely sure what I've bought lol


----------



## dave250TT (Jul 20, 2015)

No Problem Jez, if you pm me your address ill post them off! cheers dave


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

hi anyone else got any clips spare ? late coming into this thread lol


----------



## dave250TT (Jul 20, 2015)

I have one more spare that you can have, if you can get another one of someone! let me know cheers Dave


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

dave250TT said:


> I have one more spare that you can have, if you can get another one of someone! let me know cheers Dave


cheers dave will see if anyone else has one going spare, do need 2 of them,  many thanks


----------



## L0wer (Jul 26, 2015)

Would anyone have any clips kicking about ? 
Just had a bulb go out would seem rude not to do this while im at it  
Also anyone got a link to led bulbs 
Cheers all
Brad


----------



## intott (Apr 7, 2015)

Iv got 3 more left. Pm me if you want them


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

intott said:


> Iv got 3 more left. Pm me if you want them


pm'd you intott


----------



## L0wer (Jul 26, 2015)

Dammit got beat to it [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

L0wer said:


> Dammit got beat to it [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I didn't get them either..... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## pityyoufools (Dec 9, 2014)

I'd love a pair of the clips if there are any going?  Pretty please!


----------



## richthethom (Feb 1, 2014)

I'd like to do this mod too, so if anyone has any clips that would be great  
I don't mind paying a couple of quid for postage etc


----------



## #MythicBooster (Feb 10, 2015)

Just won a bid on eBay so will have 3 spare once they turn up.

Sent to you by TT Yoda


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

have got the clips now, but do I have to change any bulbs....ie the side light single filament bulb for a double one ? or which one's. 
I suspect yes but please enlighten me.


----------



## hey3688 (Oct 4, 2013)

thebluemax said:


> have got the clips now, but do I have to change any bulbs....ie the side light single filament bulb for a double one ? or which one's.
> I suspect yes but please enlighten me.


Just use the same bulbs what are in they should be double filament already.


----------



## Oranoco (Jan 10, 2016)

Does anybody have a couple of clips? PayPal waiting.


----------



## #MythicBooster (Feb 10, 2015)

I have one left as sold 2 of that is of any good!??

#MythicBooster on my iPhone using the Tappy Crap. 
AC's Performance Parts
www.facebook.com/acsperformanceparts


----------



## gav1 (May 5, 2015)

I did this mod and am now having brake system warning light come up on dash when I turn the ignition on. it happens intermittently but only since doing double brake light mod. Brothers is the same, his is a 2003 180 without dis, but threw a code on brake lights.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Oranoco (Jan 10, 2016)

That's a worry.

Looks like I may have a pair of Golf lights in my brothers workshop so might be good to go. If they are there then I can offer the unused clips to others


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

1.I put in the clips thx to another irish forum member sending them to me.

2.All four of my bulbs were dual filament and after mod all four of them worked .
Obviously if your outer bulbs are single filament, you wont get 2 lights,tail and brake.

3. My pedal brake light switch went within a day or 2 of fitting the mod.
Coincidence? theoretically it should be.New switch is fine.
Accident...ahh there are no accidents :lol: 
Perhaps it is the illusion of control "zen and the art of motorcycle maintenance"


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

hey3688 said:


> thebluemax said:
> 
> 
> > have got the clips now, but do I have to change any bulbs....ie the side light single filament bulb for a double one ? or which one's.
> ...


thanks for the input fella's, will check at the weekend as my missus took it to work today in the snow, she wasn't impressed as I needed the freelander..haha


----------



## blues1143 (Oct 26, 2014)

You can also solder a wire from the base of the other filament and feed it through to the track.

I wired a switch up so I have the choice too!


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

did the mod today....yeh it works, but the clips were kinda hard to press in, thanks to MythicBooster for the clips and info, brilliant. :lol:


----------



## #MythicBooster (Feb 10, 2015)

Your welcome dude, you do have to give them a slightly aggressive poking I just nicked mine in with a tac hammer in the end. But any flat hard surface that's not your hand (ouch) will work. Will be great to have a pic of your results, enjoy your mod 

#MythicBooster On the "Tappy Tap Tap Crappy" Thing 
AC's Performance Parts
www.facebook.com/acsperformanceparts


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

I did wonder how hard it'd be to make some clips out of sheet steel? Rather than trashing all the golf lights out there haha. I only thought of it as I have some sat in my house..


----------



## #MythicBooster (Feb 10, 2015)

Would be quite easy I think open an old light flatten one make a template and bend up a new replacement. I might be Doing this to sell on the forum depending if it is worth while once I have bought the materials. Watch this space

#MythicBooster On the "Tappy Tap Tap Crappy" Thing 
AC's Performance Parts
www.facebook.com/acsperformanceparts


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

#MythicBooster said:


> Your welcome dude, you do have to give them a slightly aggressive poking I just nicked mine in with a tac hammer in the end. But any flat hard surface that's not your hand (ouch) will work. Will be great to have a pic of your results, enjoy your mod
> 
> #MythicBooster On the "Tappy Tap Tap Crappy" Thing
> AC's Performance Parts
> http://www.facebook.com/acsperformanceparts


will post one soon as I have put my new stormforce cover over it for the week, pricey but effing marvelous. :lol: :lol:


----------



## BadNun (Mar 11, 2016)

Just been told about this.......meh


----------



## Harry ScroTTer (May 16, 2016)

I have now accomplished my first ever mod!! Double/duel brakelights... check!! This could be the snowball that leads to an avalanche!

Just want to say thank you to Bad Nun for hooking me up with some clips! She epitomizes everything that is good about this forum and has always been on hand to assist with any queries I've had!

The advice and the people I've encountered on here make me wish I'd bought a TT sooner!


----------



## Staj09 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey does anyone have any spare clips after doing this mod as I wanna have a go at this!

Thanks!


----------



## KTB (Aug 3, 2015)

https://www.ebay.ie/itm/161708617193

Is this item that would give you clips needed for the mod?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTH (Sep 24, 2015)

Just been the local scrappy - there was a MK4 Golf there - no rear lights though  Anyone got spare clips? Happy to Paypal some beer money for them?
Dave


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Been looking to do this again, looking at ebay for the rear bulb holder, usually priced at around £12 per holder...


----------



## HUM4R (Jun 26, 2016)

Did this mod today...thanks triplefan, love it! Hubby couldn't believe I managed it on my own :lol:


----------



## mzpog (Nov 29, 2016)

I joined the twin brakelight crew recently having sourced my clips from some Corrado tail lights I had from my last car.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Get the double fogs and reverse done 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

gogs said:


> Get the double fogs and reverse done
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or twin fogs and quad reverse


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes that's the chaps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

HUM4R said:


> Did this mod today...thanks triplefan, love it! Hubby couldn't believe I managed it on my own :lol:


Lol, happy to have helped


----------



## Oranoco (Jan 10, 2016)

Keep meaning to do this so just ordered a mk4 Golf bulb holder to cannibalise.

Something else to add to my job list on cars next week.


----------



## Hooligan (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi all, just a point of clarification do you need to change the two single filament bulbs for dual filament i.e. all four brake lights now being dual filament or can you just use what's already there?

Cheers


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

Hooligan said:


> Hi all, just a point of clarification do you need to change the two single filament bulbs for duel filament i.e. all four brake lights now being duel filament or can you just use what's already there?
> 
> Cheers


Both my cars already had dual filaments in the centre positions, so you could be the same.


----------



## Hooligan (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi TT-Dru, I recently changed the fog light bulb and I'm sure that it had one dual and one single filament bulb [smiley=gossip.gif] Now thats got me thinking.....out to have a look tomorrow :?


----------



## Oranoco (Jan 10, 2016)

Literally just this minute done mine, grabbed a pair of spare dual filament bulbs from the cupboard only to find both bulbs were already of that type. Can't believe how easy this was to do. Took longer removing and refitting the lamps than doing the actual mod.

15 mins in total with a couple of minutes in that for making a coffee which I'm still drinking.


----------



## Hooligan (Aug 16, 2016)

That's good to hear....clips coming curtesy of a Mk.4 rear light housing  so a job for the weekend


----------



## Oranoco (Jan 10, 2016)

Hooligan said:


> That's good to hear....clips coming curtesy of a Mk.4 rear light housing  so a job for the weekend


A single Mk4 Golf cluster will give 5 clips.


----------



## RockStrongo (Aug 10, 2017)

Been looking at this on ebay 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rear-Lamp-Lig ... 1708617193

Am I on the right lines? If not, anyone still got any spare clips knocking about?


----------



## NVSTMT (Jan 30, 2020)

10 pages - no pictures...


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

RockStrongo said:


> Been looking at this on ebay
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rear-Lamp-Lig ... 1708617193
> 
> Am I on the right lines? If not, anyone still got any spare clips knocking about?


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254448416591

This has five clips and is 3.99

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickboy (Dec 5, 2018)

I'll have them Nick. Sounds like a good little mod.


----------



## pette (May 7, 2002)

Cheers for this. In all my years of on and off TT ownership, I never knew they changed this specifically for the UK market.
I had a spare rear light cluster amongst my cache of spares in the shed so sacrificed a couple of the contacts to make this mod.
Looks so much more symmetrical and balanced at night now.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

pette said:


> Cheers for this. In all my years of on and off TT ownership, I never knew they changed this specifically for the UK market.
> I had a spare rear light cluster amongst my cache of spares in the shed so sacrificed a couple of the contacts to make this mod.
> Looks so much more symmetrical and balanced at night now.


The reason the UK didn’t get the twin brake lights was it put the brake light to close to the fog light so it’s an MOT failure having said that my TT has passed with the mod for the last 20 years lol 
If you have the symmetrical rear light mod with twin revers lights you can have a 4 brake light 2 fog light and 2 reverse lights


----------



## pette (May 7, 2002)

Yes, I saw that in the animation. As you lose the original fog from going symmetrical with the clusters, the mod uses the inner set of brake lights as fogs too - clever.
Not worried about the legalities of the quad brake light mod though. Few MOT testers will know that there’s a minimum dimension between the fog and the nearest brake light. They’re just checking for a separate fog when switched on 👍


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

pette said:


> Yes, I saw that in the animation. As you lose the original fog from going symmetrical with the clusters, the mod uses the inner set of brake lights as fogs too - clever.
> Not worried about the legalities of the quad brake light mod though. Few MOT testers will know that there’s a minimum dimension between the fog and the nearest brake light. They’re just checking for a separate fog when switched on 👍


You can keep the fog light with the clear symmetrical mod bu using a red LED bulb in the drivers side


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> You can keep the fog light with the clear symmetrical mod bu using a red LED bulb in the drivers side


That's what I've done on ours.

Nick


----------



## pette (May 7, 2002)

Good thinking. 

Another variation on the symmetrical theme I saw a picture of which I liked a lot, was to fit a continental nearside cluster so that you have red on both sides removing the clear bit completely. Not sure I could live without the reversing light though.


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

I’ve done the full symmetrical conversion with quad brake lights and twin fogs and think the rear end looks so much better , absolutely hated the single reversing light .


----------

